# Crappie Article



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a very nice crappie article in this months North American Fisherman. The article is about how good crappies eyes are, what colors crappies see, how the water effects colors, and what colors to use! 
I personally do not use the colors they suggest.....!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> There is a very nice crappie article in this months North American Fisherman. The article is about how good crappies eyes are, what colors crappies see, how the water effects colors, and what colors to use!
> I personally do not use the colors they suggest.....!


Man you read alot of magazines don't you,I got a few of those magazines but they didn't seem to be better than the In Fisherman ones. I've read articles like the one you describe but in other publications and they're always informative. You do love your crappies don't ya.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Man you read alot of magazines don't you,I got a few of those magazines but they didn't seem to be better than the In Fisherman ones. I've read articles like the one you describe but in other publications and they're always informative. You do love your crappies don't ya.


I have always been an avid reader....I try to keep learning and now Dale is starting...I usually sit down and read before I go to bed, it helps me to unwind and relax.

Most of the publications have good info...then you have to throw out all the BS about the products they are trying to sell for the major lure companies...the left over stuff must be adjusted and integrated for use in your particular lake or situation.

Crappies are my first love, then Gators and Bass!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah that's the only bad thing with some of them magazines,sifting through all the BS. Reading is always beneficial,I just wish more folks would actually do it. I'd rather read a book or magazine than read a bunch of stuff on the internet.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Yeah that's the only bad thing with some of them magazines,sifting through all the BS. Reading is always beneficial,I just wish more folks would actually do it. I'd rather read a book or magazine than read a bunch of stuff on the internet.


The Mags normally give you good info about where to find fish, what they eat, structure etc, and if they'd stop there they would be fine....but they have to pay the bills so they tell you that they only thing these fish will "bite on" is the "Rainbow Colored, Brand New, Squishy, Super Soft, Lavender Salt Scented, Quad Tail, Plastic Whirley Worm" that only they sell!LOL


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> Yeah that's the only bad thing with some of them magazines,sifting through all the BS. Reading is always beneficial,I just wish more folks would actually do it. I'd rather read a book or magazine than read a bunch of stuff on the internet.


From the guy with 2100 posts in 2 years I do agree if you focus on the fishing artices and not the ads it's great. The only problem i have with mags is that it's the same info over and over written a different way. Lately i've been doing alot more internet reading(mostly archives here) and watching youtube vids to see what others fish for and how they go about it. Also been looking at the lake maps before each time headed out to get my gameplan for the day. But i have a "encyclopedia of fishing" book series that i got in the late 80's that i still go back to often, i think there are about 20 books total.... good reading ...no ads.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> From the guy with 2100 posts in 2 years
> 
> That was funny.....I don't care who you are!LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> The Mags normally give you good info about where to find fish, what they eat, structure etc, and if they'd stop there they would be fine....but they have to pay the bills so they tell you that they only thing these fish will "bite on" is the "Rainbow Colored, Brand New, Squishy, Super Soft, Lavender Salt Scented, Quad Tail, Plastic Whirley Worm" that only they sell!LOL


You know with that desciption some magazine might hire you.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> You know with that desciption some magazine might hire you.


Sometime my 2 brain cells that are left ...just click!


----------

